# How many different kind of heat transfers are there



## abbey5353 (Nov 21, 2007)

hi everyone, I am new to the business and would like to know how many different kinds of heat transfer are there out there? my girlfriends and I would like to print t-shirts from home, but we would like to know the best transfer to use with our heat press. We would like one that is good quality. thanks.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Tough to tell how many different types of transfer papers there are because many of the distributors will private label the same paper under different names. I would suggest doing a search on this forum and see what transfer papers come up that have positive comments. Then, contact the distributor or manufacturer and see if you can get / buy a sample pack. The best way is to go to a trade show and get sample prints from the different exhibitors if there is a trade show close to you. You will definitely find the trip to a trade show valuable.


----------



## abbey5353 (Nov 21, 2007)

what trade shows would have exhibiitors of heat transfer?


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

There are lot of tranfers on the market, but as a wise man named "badalou" said "not all tranfers are created equal" I use Costal papers which have a very soft feel and their customer service rocks! What type of press do you have? If I were you I would order some samples from different companies and try them out. What works for me may not work for you.So get pressing.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

abbey5353 said:


> what trade shows would have exhibiitors of heat transfer?


Imprinted Sportwear Shows
NBM Shows: Where People and Business Connect
The Decorated Apparel Expo - Embroidery Trade show convention and screen printing trade show convention for Embroiderers and Screen Printers
NNEP - National Network of Embroidery Professionals
SGIA - Specialty Graphic Imaging Association

Just to name a few. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## abbey5353 (Nov 21, 2007)

hey mark just want to tell you that I am in Orlando also, what kind of business esactly do you have? thanks for the advise


----------



## HeavyweightTees (Jan 6, 2008)

I was looking for different types of Heat Transfer Paper too. This forum really helps. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## abbey5353 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was not asking about transfer paper, I was asking about heat transfers like, Plasitol, metallic and others. Also does anyone know of any company that does metallic, crystal, rhinestone heat transfer??? thanks.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Erica,

Sorry, I misuderstood. For plastisol transfers, you can do a search in this forum and there are a couple of long posts that list plastisol transfers. Most of the plastisol transfers have sample packs that they will send to you. Because of the nature of plastisol transfers (created in a similar process as screen printing), it makes it very hard for you to get samples of your designs without paying a decent amount of money for them. 

In about 1 month, there is an ISS Show that is going to be Orlando (Orange County Convention Center). There will be both plastisol and rhinestone transfer companies exhibiting there. I would strongly urge you to register for this show now while you can do so for free. If you are new, I would also suggest you attending the seminars as it will help you get up to speed incredibly fast. There was a post from ISSShowGal that provided a discount that dropped the price of the full conference package down to $50.00 if I remember correctly. Do a search for for this contributor and you should fine the code.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Erica, Welcome to ZBSL Designs and www.zbsl.com , this company(rhinestone transfers) is in Miami and I live in west palm beach so I made an appointment and the ladies there were very helpful, and they are at most of the trade shows.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Susan at ZBSL rocks! One of the nicest and real ladies in the industry. She worked with every from Bebe to Madonna. She and her artists are really talented. Definitely a booth you should stop by at the Orlando ISS Show.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Just checked out the designs at that website -- WOW! They're *GORGEOUS!* Thanks for the link -- will keep that for future reference! Everybody LOVES the BLING!

Melissa


----------



## abbey5353 (Nov 21, 2007)

VirtualIsland said:


> Hi Erica, Welcome to ZBSL Designs and www.zbsl.com , this company(rhinestone transfers) is in Miami and I live in west palm beach so I made an appointment and the ladies there were very helpful, and they are at most of the trade shows.


 
Is there any other good companies that does the rhinestone transfers out there?


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

I was looking for rhinestone transfer and found that the quality is at Zbsl! I have not found that type of quality anywhere else,as far as other tranfer someone else may give their .02.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would try to get a hold of the Impressions Magazine Source Book - Impressions Magazine Online - Imprinted Sportswear Products - Decorated Apparel Industry Resource. It is kinda like the Yellow Pages for the Decorated Apparel Industry. It should have a list in there of companies that sell both designs and loose rhinestones. The Source Book comes out once a year, so you should get on the subscription list for Impressions Magazines. There are some really good articles in there as well.

Printwear Magazine also publishes a similar Yellow Pages as well. (National Business Media - Trade Magazine Publishers and Trade Show Producers)


----------

